# South Central Retriever Assc



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Any updates or results yet?


----------



## akmorris27 (Oct 6, 2007)

Is'nt that next weekend


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

My bad, I'm new with EE. It is for next week.


----------



## akmorris27 (Oct 6, 2007)

I know it's early, but any updates on the Qual?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

The Innagural trial got off to a sudden stop due to the club trailer hauling the birds getting rear ended at high speeds by a pickup truck as they were pulling into the grounds! Half of the pheasants got loose and got away, which may have proved to be a omen.

Once the Open started at 10:30, dogs had one heck of a time scenting them in pasture grass with ragweed and a general lack of wind.

The test is a triple. Left bird was thrown against a dam and retired. Deep of that was the flier, out there about 175 or so and not altogether tight in line of the left bird. Then a short bird of 100 yards was to the right of those two. It was the go bird. 

The fact that dogs were hunting on a 100 yard go bird tells the tale of how hard the hen pheasants were to find. The order was left, flier, right short bird. After the short bird was retrieved, handlers tried to dig out the left short retired with some success. After that they sent for the long pheasant, well ridden out into varying cover. Long hunts were the norm with pickups. I think all three birds were getting answers.

I would think the test will have to run through tomorrow since it's an 80 dog Open and they started so late.


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Due to long hunts and the late start they will probably have 30 or so to run tomorrow morning in the Open.
When I left after about 30 dogs had run they were at about a 30% completion rate.

Qual was running their water marks and had 9 back. (Sorry no numbers)

Overall the club was doing fine excepting for the acccident. Thankfully there were no injuries and the birds are being delivered daily,so it could have been a lot worse.

Seemed to be plenty of help and good grounds.
The OK Ranch where the Qual was run is beautiful.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual results
1st - Terror / C Avant
2nd - Boo / F Price
3rd - Mulligan / J Russell
4th - Stormy / C Avant
RJ - Boogie / S Mehringer
JAMs
Pete / E Noga
Sam / C Avant
Duke / M Edwards
Abby / Reese Hudson
Junior / J Havorstock
Winnie / M Edwards
Penny / Ben Valin

That ranch is something else. Beautiful property!!! And the land owner could not have been nicer or more excited that we were there. He said to one Q judge "man this is fun, we can we have another one?" This game needs more land owners like that!!!

SM


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Shayne.

Anybody have any callbacks/info on the Open or Derby?

M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Congratulations Shayne.


Thanks Miriam! By my count, thats 10 ribbons in a row for Boogie. While all minor stakes, i still think thats cool!

SM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Amateur was a double. First bird thrown across the corner of a pond. Off to the right of that mark and about 20 yards deeper was the flier. Dogs had huns on both birds and there was nodody clean as a whistle as far as I know. 41 called back to the land blind, which is a double blind. After a dry pop go get a short blind on a little point of a pond. Second blind is only a few feet off the first, behind the point. Get dry and then cast back into the water, only a few feet off line of the first. Spotty work on the first ten or so dogs and most will finish in the morning when the water will be much cooler. Work should be worse I would think, as many dogs won't want to jump back into that water once they hit dry land.

Don't know what's going on in the open as I lost interest! But work got better this afternoon when the wind picked up. About 50% of the dogs called back today compared to 30% yesterday. They did a land blind but I don't know who or how many back.


----------



## Brandon Wall (Sep 23, 2005)

Open Callback to water blind: 5,6,9,10,11,12,15,16,21,22,28,36,38,43,46,47,50,52,55,64,75,78,80


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any more open news, results ?


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Mark Edwards and Cutter won, but that's all i know. FC and qualified for national!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Do you mean Mark Edwards and Cutter?????

FOM


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

FOM said:


> Do you mean Mark Edwards and Cutter?????
> 
> FOM


Yes !!!
Mark Edwards and Starky Smiths "Cutter"


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Marv,

SWEET!!!!! That's 2 dogs qualified........yipppeeeee

Lainee, Flash and Butthead


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have the rest of the Open results-as well as the Derby?

M


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Miriam, I spoke to Chylo this evening and he said Mark Edwards won the derby and took 4th. I'm just hoping he won with Riggs. If he did, that would mean that Riggs has won 4 derbies in a row. By Mark's count. I had him at....win, 3rd, win, and win. Then whatever he did this weekend. But Chylo said he talked to Mark and Mark said 3 wins in a row. I'm just hoping this weekend was the 4th win in a row. Mike

Edit....I have Riggs placements per EE....They are since 9-14

9-14 Jayhawk 3rd
9-21 Cimmaron 1st
9-28 South Loui. Jam
10-5 Lonestar 1st
10-12 North Tex 1st
10-26 South Cen 1st
11-2 Metro ??? Riggs will be I running against Seaside's Pelican Pete. Both of these dogs have unbelievable talent! I wish I could be there to watch this battle of the young heavyweights. 

Mike


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

congrats to Mark edwards and cutter, also to reece hudson!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats to Mark


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Mike and Gabby for placing in the Derby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ducks and Dogs said:


> Mark Edwards and Cutter won, but that's all i know. FC and qualified for national!


WOOHOO!!! Way to go Marky Mark!!!! He deserves it for sure.

Shayne


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats to Mark!!!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

The club did a great job and the grounds were very nice, lots of water.


----------



## Brandon Wall (Sep 23, 2005)

Complete results are posted on Entry Express


----------



## Brandon Wall (Sep 23, 2005)

Open All-Age

1st - 78 FC Cosmo's Cookie Cutter Starkey Smith Mark Edwards (FC & Qual Nat'l Open)
2nd - 50 FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn Mike Molthan Frank Baird/Mike Cicero
3rd - 36 Mioak's Redline Dan Linden Strandberg Ben Vallin
4th - 10 FC/AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II Mark Rosenblum Danny Farmer
RJ - 64 Riparian Mariah's Miss Vixen MH Brandon Wall Ben Vallin

Amateur All-Age

1st 6 FC-AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo Martha and John Russell John Russell
2nd 31 Trumarc's Costalotmore Mark Rosenblum Mark Rosenblum
3rd 33 FC AFC Tiger's Goodness Gracious Steve & Jan Helgoth Steve Helgoth 
4th 11 AFC HRCH Oak Branch's Duchess of Jiv Pete Marcellus Pete Marcellus
RJ 28 FC AFC Esprit's Power Play Martha and John Russell Martha Russell

Qualifying

1st 11 Cedar Bayou's-Holy Terror Chet Beaty Clint Avant
2nd 12 Reload I'll Gitum Gene Taylor Frank Price
3rd 19 M & M's Second Time Around Martha and John Russell John Russell
4th 16 Wildfire's Ryder Out The Storm Rick LA Fleche Clint Avant
RJ 17 Funky Music Shayne Mehringer Aaron Kelly/Shayne Mehringer

Derby

1st 28 Take Me Now or Lose Me Forever Jim Schmidt Mark Edwards
2nd 15 Rocky Hills Win-For-Me Michael Page Michael Page
3rd 6 Hawkeye's Red Wing William & Mary Hillmann Bill Hillmann
4th 18 Mainlands Harley Chopper Jim and Jan Burnett Mark Edwards
RJ 5 Landry's Out of the Blue Francis Landry Francis Landry


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats also to Shayne and Boogie's RJ in the Qual!! 

AND....... Eddie Noga's Qual JAM!!!!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to John and Martha Russell on a GREAT weekend!!! Katie G.


----------

